# Christmas Wishes and thanks



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas everyone and best wishes for Twenty Fourteen 

A special thank you to all of you who have taken the time to read my thread and offer support and advice, however it rolled.

I hope this Xmas and the new year brings you and your loved ones much love and happiness - not to mention some serious fun!

Party on - Horizon down under and on the way up


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey at least it's summer down there mate.


----------



## rubpy3 (Nov 19, 2013)

Best wishes to everyone, and thanks for all the support. This group as a whole helps me see the truth for what is. We all went through the same pain, and I thank everyone for sharing their personal experience to make mine a little more bearable.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

tom67 said:


> Hey at least it's summer down there mate.


It sure is and it's official - today December 1st, first day of Summer and it is a crisp 17c morning. 

In mid October we had early heat and devastating bush fires west of Sydney in the Blue Mountains.

Since then we have had storms, cold days, hot days and the first sniff of our ubiquitous humidity. In other words it's all over the shop right now.

We even had a mini-Tornado in Hornsby (Sydney's outer north) which cleaned up part of the local shopping mall, collapsed the roof of the cinema, uprooted trees etc. 

I love this time of the year - as long as it's NIMBY (not in my back yard).


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Horizon said:


> It sure is and it's official - today December 1st, first day of Summer and it is a crisp 17c morning.
> 
> In mid October we had early heat and devastating bush fires west of Sydney in the Blue Mountains.
> 
> ...


It has been a crazy season thus far Horizon, we are getting storms up here almost daily (although we only get the outer edges where I am). Merry Christmas to you and enjoy the party season. Don't drink too much beer and dehydrate!


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

17C ??????? Fahrenheit proposed his temperature scale in 1724.

In 1742, Swedish astronomer Anders Celsius created a temperature scale which was the reverse of the scale now known by the name "Celsius.

Reminds me of my time in Iraq, everything was in Celsius, and we had 220 V, instead of our familiar 110V. Had to have transformers, ect.

17C seems freezing to me. LOL


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

17c = 62.6F according to my converter. 

Merry Xmas Thorburn and best wishes for 2014


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Bellavista said:


> It has been a crazy season thus far Horizon, we are getting storms up here almost daily (although we only get the outer edges where I am). Merry Christmas to you and enjoy the party season. Don't drink too much beer and dehydrate!


As if it hasn't been crazy enough with our WS's! Kind of fits doesn't it.

Hey, we have a suburb named Bella Vista close by - "beautiful views" from up there

Beer....mmm....just a few, I'm always very responsible.

Merry Xmas Bellavista and best wishes for 2014


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Horizon said:


> As if it hasn't been crazy enough with our WS's! Kind of fits doesn't it.
> 
> Hey, we have a suburb named Bella Vista close by - "beautiful views" from up there
> 
> ...


thanks Horizon. 

My screen name comes from a mash-up of different suburbs in the region where I am.


----------

